# Weekly Photo Challenge #31 for Week of 2/14/16



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 14, 2016)

Good day friends  Once again I'm giving Dennis a day off so here goes. Feel free to join in and have some fun.

This week's theme is Button the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## carver (Feb 14, 2016)

*My buttons*

Thanks for giving Dennis a little time off Mike.I'll kick this one off


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks Mike - had a super trip!  Awesome stash of buttons Jerry!  My mom always kept a big round tin full of them - kept me busy for hours as a kid!
Dennis


----------



## carver (Feb 15, 2016)

Dennis, Penny is always going into my button stash to replace one she has lost (I found a ton of them in dryers)I've got this many more in another glass jug.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 15, 2016)

Never thought of that - probably kept you busy in those dryers!
They make a great display too!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 15, 2016)

*Borrowed this from a friend at work . . .*

Sure makes Photoshop simple!


----------



## carver (Feb 15, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Sure makes Photoshop simple!



Cool shot Dennis,I never could get the "easy"button to work for me


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 17, 2016)

Throwed some "BUTTONS" out and this came up


----------



## carver (Feb 18, 2016)

Funny how that happened Mike


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 18, 2016)

*Magic!*

Awesome interpretation Mike!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2016)

Love all of the buttons. Reminds me of my Mama. She had a round tin full of buttons. I would play with them while she sewed. 
Here's one little "button" that will bloom soon.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 20, 2016)

Very pretty.  Hope your little button turns out as nice as those other blooms.
Great shot Mandy!


----------



## carver (Feb 20, 2016)

Cool shot Mrs.H


----------

